# 2011 Felt F85 front wheel bearings



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I worked on a 2011 Felt F85 today that needs the front wheel bearings replaced. Both the cone and race show signs of pitting so need to replace the cone, race, and balls. What are the specs?


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

You should be able to measure and buy new ball bearings. They are usually a standard size. 
Wheels Mfg Tub O' Bearings - Loose Ball Bearings

On the cone and race, likely not. sometimes you can get aftermarket cones from wheels manufacturing, you could try to match something from them. 
Hub Cones & Kits - Products

On the races, I've never seen them sold, they are usually integral to the hubs. Once they go, typically you need new hubs. 

I noticed my stock Z4 wheels are cup and cone loose bearings, unlike anything I've ever seen from Shimano. I would guess you need new hubs - A better choice versus trying to redo these, but you may get lucky and save the bother of a wheel rebuild, or new wheels. 
I've had decent luck polishing the pits down with fine metal polish, and using new balls, but you are not looking at a super long life after a job that. Another year or 2 of moderate use maybe.


----------

